# I got better but...



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

*sigh* I still have memories of how weird things were once, and that is hard to live with. Also I regained my dreams back(I can dream now at night), but it feels so weird. I remember the dreams durring the day and it feels so strange and grotesque(??). It's almost like my mind is filling the void that was created durring my dp, and is associating my dreams with events(idk maybe?). For example when I do certain things like brushing me teeth, I can remember the dreams for even 6 months back and then the next time I'll brush my teeth I'll remember the same dreams.. This is even harder to accept than derealization, any experiences with that? So strange... *sigh*


----------



## sweet-tea (Feb 1, 2013)

I only had it for 3 days, and I know exactly what you mean. I remember sitting in my living room trying to watch a movie, and now sitting there watching a movie currently kinda scares me and/or makes me anxious about how I DID feel when I had DP sitting there. I'm just thankful that I am currently not in that mindstate. I guess its just a positive aspect that I am forcing on myself, haha, rather than me freaking out about it.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

do you condsider yoruself recovered


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

ya


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

nah, fuck this shit


----------

